# Lucky changing & mites?



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

On her tail at the side is that mites?









Also she looked a bit green but when i put her to the light she is turning yellow on her face but i notice the colours are changing on her, feathers messed up as i held her
























































*SORRY FOR ALL THE PICS, I TAKE MORE DURING DAYLIGHT AS PHONE CAMERA IS BETTER THEN*


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Anybody


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Her tail feathers look fine to me. I can't tell anything about the rest of her coloring since there are so many factors that can affect the appearance of the photo - the settings on your camera, the settings on my monitor, the lighting conditions in the room, etc.


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

Her tail feathers look fine to me too. By color changing, do you mean her face is becoming more yellow? If so she could be going through her molting face and she could really be a he.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Good news about tail phew
yea she getting yellow coming in on her face, looks a bit green in the dark lol and her back is getting a bit darker grey.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

The darker gray is normal, babies are normally lighter than adults. And more yellow could mean you have a boy...


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Its very confusing with lucky i mean she ticks all the girl boxes but what iv discovered on here they can be hiding their gender until a later stage


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Peachy is the same way for us, she has the wider pelvis, the girl wingspots, yet she sings like a pretty boy. We're still up in the air about her!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

cookie is more a talker than her and she not becoming cuddly like she was  she moulted a tail feather yesterday and when she is moulting she becomes cuddly and love scratches now she dont like my hand at all keeps backing away. I dont know what is going on with her


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

watch the tail feather when it comes back in. if solid black-grey with no mottling or markings, thats male. if comes in the same, then female. some females do have yellow in the face more than other females.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Last tail feather was the same, which i check again when she does the bat bird only time i can see her tail properly


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

then if it came in the same the last time, lucky is FEMALE. just having more yellow in the face than most. if not, theres some funny multi gender thing going on!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I think they are all the same what i can tell from a distance 
she likes to sit up on the curtain pole with cookie all day now


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

lemme find some pictures of tsuka's tail...


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

ok, see the top central feathers on tsuka's tail? these are adult feathers amongst his juvenile feathers. unfortunately i dont have photos of the tail feather he grew in before he knocked it out again... but see the silvery, unmarked (no bars or speckles) colour? those are male feathers. since hes pearl, he has the yellow wash in them that wont go away ever. if lucky is male, that feather would be solidly that colour, no yellow.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

just checked all the same but she pulled out a second tail feather 2 days ago so 
Should i keep guessing for now


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

if all the same, im pretty darn sure shes female.

dally confused me too. she is a pearl split pied and i heard that its possible for that type to retain the pearls if male. so she didnt lose the pearls, kept whistling and singing, albeit very tonedeaf. it wasnt until she started doing the female bird "happy dance" that i knew she was female. i thought she was male for the longest time, i was debating a dna test!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

i think she is female too as she is nothing like cookie at all


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

im pretty sure she is. all the signs are pointing to female.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

This is a feather what she dropped last night its like its been perfectly cut
at the side








Close up (sorry aint that good)









I don't think her beak done it lol


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

its been chewed. tsuka has several like that from his former home


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

so im worrying for nothing lol


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

dallytsuka, what the heck is that other animal in the photo - some sort of rodent?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Degu i say http://www.petsathome.com/shop/degu-10121 i could be wrong looking at the tail


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

its a young chinchilla. my boyfriends chinchilla had babies and thats the one he kept, with the mother. theyre extremely soft, but not really legal in many areas to own.

chinchillas are a type of rodent, a little smaller than most domestic bunnies. but ten times softer.


----------

